# Micro-Macro Pen Detail Pix



## Bob in SF (Jan 29, 2017)

I took a series of micro-macro pictures of various pens throughout 2016 - initially to catalog my techniques and trouble shoot my finishes - but now realize the value of extreme close-up micro-macro photography for those who may want similar moods and details in commissioned pens.
I previously used my heavy Nikon D300 DSLR with a Nikkor 105 lens, but now use an Olympus TG4 point and shoot camera because it has remarkable micro-macro settings.
These pix were taken at 1-3cm distance, frame-stacked automatically by the camera after it shoots a rapid burst of pix at graduated focal lengths, then automatically composites the sequence to provide a micro-macro image with greater depth of field and detail - kind of remarkable.  The first of the burst is saved along with the composite.
I have no financial attachment to Olympus, but am very pleased with the camera - rugged, waterproof, etc.:






Ocean Floor pen detail:





Warm regards to all - happy turning and shooting - Bob


----------



## TonyL (Jan 29, 2017)

I love this type of stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 30, 2017)

Sincere thanks, Tony.

It's helpful and humbling to see a scratch at micro magnification - looks like a trench.


----------

